# Interior flood light keeps burning out



## drussell15 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have an interior flood light over the sink in my kitchen.  I've lived in this house for 7 years, and have occassionally had to replace this light.  Lately, however, when I replace the bulb, it burns out about a week later.  We'll just be standing there in the kitchen, and we hear a snap sound, the light flashes, then goes dark.

Not having this issue with any other lights in the house.

Anybody have an idea of what's happening?  Thanks!


----------



## DaveyDIY (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this a recessed can light?
There is a MAX rating on these cans
Are you using a bulb rated for the installation?
Too high a wattage = too much heat = fast burn out

Cans are also rated IC - insulation contact
---or Non-IC - no contact

A non-IC in contact with insulation may be overheating
Also causing burn-out


----------



## locknut (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll bring in the usual suspect.  You may be having voltage spikes or somewhat elevated voltage.  I've measured my line voltage and right now it's sitting at 124.6v.  In the past I've had similar quick burnout problems, but with exterior lamps.  I replaced the switch with a dimmer and set down the voltage to a point that enhances lamp life yet allows adequate brilliance.  Some people have resorted to CFLs and/or incandescent lamps rated for 130v.


----------



## drussell15 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.  I decided to try a CFL lamp drawing 15 watts, I decided toin stall a 15W CFL producing 65W equivalent lighting. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## electrical contractor (May 4, 2009)

If you are hearing a snapping sound and its only the one light that is having an issue, a CFl isn't going to fix the problem.  Its sounds like the fixture socket is getting a bad connection.  sometimes after lots of use the tab in the back of the socket that comes in contact with the back of the bulb lays flat and doesn't get good contact.  while the light switch is OFF, reach in with your finger and pull the tab out.  Look for any visible signs of a bad connection (black residue, corrosion)  and reinstall the bulb.  If problem persists replace the fixture and check the supply wires and connections.


----------



## triple D (May 4, 2009)

What if this house had a switch loop that was switching the neutral????? He would be leaning over a sink, and have his hand against the grounded housing of can, and stick his finger in a live socket!!! No one should ever assume safety by turning of switch, always breaker for safety.


----------

